# Ming Yang Reels



## catfish_hunter

How many of you have tried them? Are they decent? Piece of $hit? Give me the scoup. Im thinking about trying a couple of them.


----------



## catalac

have thought about trying these out also. have heard from many that they are reliable and worth trying out, also have heard that they are built cheap but even if they are they have a 2 year warranty if you buy them new.


----------



## Pike

Directly from their web site "Proudly Made In China". I know that it is hard to come by a reel made in the USA, but the whole made in China thing is a real turn off for me.


----------



## dinkbuster1

Pike said:


> Directly from their web site "Proudly Made In China". I know that it is hard to come by a reel made in the USA, but the whole made in China thing is a real turn off for me.


me too. rather buy one of the newer Tiawan made Abu's than give any more money to China!


----------



## H2O Mellon

And not just "Made in China" but "PROUDLY Made in China".


----------



## wabi

Let me add my rant. 
Just posted on another forum about the "made in China" products I've tried over the past few years. Scopes, binoculars, knives, fishing rods, fishing reels, flashlights, and on and on - and all have proven to be junk!

If it says "made in China" consider it "disposable". It may work well at first, but it isn't going to last.


----------



## Guest

i looked at them at the rogers, ohio flea market and was not impressed. spent a little more and bought another ambassadeur.


----------



## Joey209

I bought 2 in june just to check em out and I gave up on em and sold them in july. Garbage


----------



## throwitback

Hey cathunter, you can get a penn 209 for 50 or 60 brand new, i dont know how much the yangs are.. the 209 dont have any bells and whistles,, i bought two used 5 years ago and still work perfect. be careful buying them used from ebay, they always sell the corroded saltwater ones from the coast. get a new penn 209 and it will last ten years easy.


----------



## catfish_hunter

yeah the penn reels last FOREVER! the 209s are great for dropping baits but they are a SOB to get set to cast any distance. I really like the Penn 9M reel, They hold enough 30lb line to cast a good distance in the river, and also enough line to set baits in the lakes. I was just wondering about the ming reels cuz you can pick em up on ebay for about 25 bucks, but I have been watching and i can pick up the Shimano triton 200 reels for about 40-50 and they are my 2nd choice next to Abu 7000. So I am just picking them up to replace the okuma cl300 and 450 that I am selling now.


----------



## ducky152000

99% of the time you get what you pay for in outdoor products, i wouldnt waste my time on em chuck.


----------



## ray.lorenzo

Hi

My name is Ray Lorenzo. I am the president of StingRay Brands, the importer and distributor of Ming Yang reels in the US. I am not much of a blogger but do respond to negative comments to tell our side. All with respect for you and your choice of products. 

This year we enter our fourth year bringing in Ming Yang reels to the US market. This month we will most likely surpass the 1,500 reels mark. Our volume has been mostly on the 30, 60 and 70 sizes, but we do sell a good amount of the small 20s, 25s and 30s for crappies and ice fishing.

Our experience, after so many reels sold, has been positive. We offer the reels with a two year warranty and honestly, we have less than the industry standard in claims and repairs. Mind please that some of these reels are used for giant alligator gars, monster catfish and many other sizable freshwater species.

What we offer is value. Ming Yangs are solid reels priced competitively. The economy is not getting better anytime soon and the big guys are not dropping prices. Mings offer a way for people on budgets to continue to enjoy their sport. They are good products with improvements and innovations being made with every production batch.

Yes, we would all like to see more US products, but production goes to the efficient (less cost for production) Penn, Fin Nor, Abu (yes Abu), Shimano, and many others source and manufacture most of their products in China. Some within sight of the Ming Yang factory. It is a fact of life. I am sure some of you remember when Japanese cars were trash, no? 

In closing. Buy Ming Yangs with confidence. I personally guarantee your purchase. If you have the money to spend and favor other brands, by all means do so. They are all good products or they would not be in the market.

Tight lines and good fishing 

Respectfully

Ray Lorenzo
StingRay Brands


----------



## ducky152000

ray.lorenzo said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Ray Lorenzo. I am the president of StingRay Brands, the importer and distributor of Ming Yang reels in the US. I am not much of a blogger but do respond to negative comments to tell our side. All with respect for you and your choice of products.
> 
> This year we enter our fourth year bringing in Ming Yang reels to the US market. This month we will most likely surpass the 1,500 reels mark. Our volume has been mostly on the 30, 60 and 70 sizes, but we do sell a good amount of the small 20s, 25s and 30s for crappies and ice fishing.
> 
> Our experience, after so many reels sold, has been positive. We offer the reels with a two year warranty and honestly, we have less than the industry standard in claims and repairs. Mind please that some of these reels are used for giant alligator gars, monster catfish and many other sizable freshwater species.
> 
> What we offer is value. Ming Yangs are solid reels priced competitively. The economy is not getting better anytime soon and the big guys are not dropping prices. Mings offer a way for people on budgets to continue to enjoy their sport. They are good products with improvements and innovations being made with every production batch.
> 
> Yes, we would all like to see more US products, but production goes to the efficient (less cost for production) Penn, Fin Nor, Abu (yes Abu), Shimano, and many others source and manufacture most of their products in China. Some within sight of the Ming Yang factory. It is a fact of life. I am sure some of you remember when Japanese cars were trash, no?
> 
> In closing. Buy Ming Yangs with confidence. I personally guarantee your purchase. If you have the money to spend and favor other brands, by all means do so. They are all good products or they would not be in the market.
> 
> Tight lines and good fishing
> 
> Respectfully
> 
> Ray Lorenzo
> StingRay Brands


Mybe your product is in that 1%, send me one and ill put it through the test until then ill keep buyin what i no works, thanks for your post but you dont have me sold yet.


----------



## ray.lorenzo

No problem. Choosing a reel is a personal issue and as such, it is up to you. I know for sure that the average fish does not know the difference between an Abu or a Ming Yang. If it cares at all, its choice is to not be caught. Good fishermen fish regardless of the brand.

We know we have a good product and hopefully you will try them in the future. 

I want to add that the reels you see discounted on eBay are discontinued. We will only carry the CL60A, CL70A, CL80A and the CL90A for the US market. Also a new version of the 60 and 70 size coming this Fall.

Regards

Ray


----------

